
Ask HN: Compsci as the overlap between mathematics and storytelling? - azhu
Hey there HN, does anyone know of any research in this area?
======
enchiridion
I don't. Can you expand a bit?

~~~
azhu
Events lately have encouraged me to consider the nature of narrative, and the
phenomenon of how human society collectively synthesizes meaning out of data.
I wonder if there is any formalized research into how computer science
concepts may model this. I've also long held feelings that compsci and
information theory may reveal a solid theory of everything, including
conscious experience and I wonder if anyone has seriously chased up that line
of curiosity.

~~~
hackermailman
Patrick Winston of MIT ai lab fame was heavily involved in story telling
research, look up papers/every talk he gave on ocw or youtube
[http://m.nautil.us/issue/75/story/the-storytelling-
computer](http://m.nautil.us/issue/75/story/the-storytelling-computer)

